
History of networks – Niall Ferguson - tomahunt
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2017/oct/12/the-square-and-the-tower-by-niall-ferguson-review
======
tomahunt
Here is also a link to a great talk on the thesis that networks are the
important thing to study in history.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cADSlk5CHU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cADSlk5CHU)

~~~
dredmorbius
Could you recommend something perhaps an hour or so briefer?

~~~
tomahunt
Conference talk:

"Networks vs. Hierarchies: A Delicate Relationship"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mcy_E-231LE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mcy_E-231LE)

